# rc.conf errors



## wonslung (Dec 2, 2009)

after upgrade to 8.0 i'm seeing a lot of these errors:



```
Dec  2 12:37:35 wonslung-raidz last message repeated 7 times
Dec  2 12:37:36 wonslung-raidz root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $nfscbd_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Dec  2 12:37:36 wonslung-raidz root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $rc_startmsgs is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
```


this is my /etc/rc.conf 

```
hostname="wonslung-raidz.home"

ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
ifconfig_re0_alias0="inet 192.168.1.16 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_re0_alias1="inet 192.168.1.17 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_re0_alias2="inet 192.168.1.18 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_re0_alias3="inet 192.168.1.19 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_re0_alias4="inet 192.168.1.50 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_re0_alias5="inet 192.168.1.51 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_re0_alias6="inet 192.168.1.52 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_re0_alias7="inet 192.168.1.53 netmask 255.255.255.0"
cloned_interfaces="lo1"                                                       
ifconfig_lo1="inet 10.0.0.254 netmask 255.255.255.0"                          
ifconfig_lo1_alias0="inet 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"                     
ifconfig_lo1_alias1="inet 10.0.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0"                     
ifconfig_lo1_alias2="inet 10.0.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_lo1_alias3="inet 10.0.0.4 netmask 255.255.255.0"                     
ifconfig_lo1_alias4="inet 10.0.0.5 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_lo1_alias5="inet 10.0.0.6 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_lo1_alias6="inet 10.0.0.7 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_lo1_alias7="inet 10.0.0.8 netmask 255.255.255.0"

zfs_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpdate_flags="north-america.pool.ntp.org"
sshd_enable="YES"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
syslogd_flags="-a 192.168.1.14"
samba_enable="YES"
munin_node_enable="YES"
webmin_enable="YES"
```

i'm lost....what did i do wrong?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 2, 2009)

You didn't run `# make delete-old` after `# make installworld` and before `# mergemaster`.

See the 11 steps in /usr/src/Makefile, but do _not_ run step 11 until _after_ all of your ports have been reinstalled.


----------



## wonslung (Dec 2, 2009)

ahh, damn.  So it's safe to run this now that all my ports are installed?


----------



## vivek (Dec 2, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> ahh, damn.  So it's safe to run this now that all my ports are installed?



Yes, and it will also prompt for each file. Oh and the old good backups may come handy if you deleted required stuff..


----------



## wonslung (Dec 2, 2009)

yah, it's a mostly ZFS system, and the stuff that IS NOT on ZFS i backed up with tar anyways.....


i honestly don't know how i didn't know about this step...
i've been doing upgrades for awhile now, mostly from minor version to minor version......i've always used what i read here:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/makeworld.html


and i never saw this step..

do i need to run mergemaster again when i do this?


----------



## vivek (Dec 2, 2009)

I've updated howto on the same topic and a hat tip to DutchDaemon for mentioning it:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8406

HTH


----------



## wonslung (Dec 2, 2009)

ok, so this is what i need to know....the steps i used to upgrade were just as what are in the page i mentioned....so....do i need to do this now?

make delete-old
mergemaster
reboot
make delete-old-libs

rebuild all ports AGAIN?

also, i made a couple new jails....do i need to rebuild any ports from these jails?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> rebuild all ports AGAIN?


Only if you hadn't done it when you upgraded from 7.x to 8.0.

Another option is to install misc/compat7x.


----------



## wonslung (Dec 2, 2009)

i did it right after i upgraded....but i didn't run the delete-old and delete-old-libs steps....what i need to know is what i need to do to fix this.

Do i just run those 2 steps?

do i need to run a mergemaster again?

do i need to rebuild the ports as well....i've never encountered this before and i don't want any problems.


----------



## vivek (Dec 2, 2009)

I think it should be:


```
mergemaster -p
cd /usr/src
make installworld

mergemaster -i
make delete-old
reboot
# Build all ports (portsnap fetch update && pkg_version ... && portmaster -Da) and than run may be after reboot and checking log files..

make delete-old-libs
```

For jail you need to install base again and upgrade ports inside each jail. ezjail makes it pretty easy

```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/ezjail.sh stop
ezjail-admin update -p -i
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/ezjail.sh start
ezjail-admin update -P
jexec jid csh
pkg_version -l '<'
portmaster -Da
```


----------



## wonslung (Dec 2, 2009)

ok...thanks


----------



## wonslung (Dec 2, 2009)

see, i wasn't aware that this issue caused my upgrade to fail...i just thought somethign else was going on, so after the machine came back up i installed all my ports again and built some jails.....the jails SHOULD already be 8.0 

I'm just wondering if this error has caused these jails to require new ports.

i guess it's better to be safe than sorry


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 2, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> I think it should be:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



The /usr/src/Makefile has a different order of these steps:

```
#  8.  [I]`make delete-old'[/I]
#  9.  [I]`mergemaster'[/I]                         (you may wish to use -U or -ai).
```

I guess to prevent mergemaster from trying to involve deprecated stuff in the process.


----------



## wonslung (Dec 2, 2009)

ok, now i'm thoroughly confused.....

which way do i need to do this....


----------



## wonslung (Dec 2, 2009)

screw it, i'm going to pretend i just rebooted after the kernel install and follow the steps in /usr/src/Makefile


EDIT:


is it safe to just delete everything it brings up?

i've never used this tool before.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> is it safe to just delete everything it brings up?


Certainly not. Have a close look at which files it mentions. Install the newer version unless you have made modifications to that particular file. If you have made modifications it's best to choose to merge.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 2, 2009)

I think he meant 'make delete-old' and 'make delete-old-libs', not 'mergemaster'? In general, if you do the steps in /usr/src/Makefile in the correct running order, _and_ hold off on running `# make delete-old-libs` until all ports have been rebuilt, running `# yes | make delete-old` and `# yes | make delete-old-libs` is safe enough (and will save time ..)


----------



## wonslung (Dec 2, 2009)

cool, i got it done.  It's all working and no more errors.....someone should update the handbook...again, you have saved me a load of heartache dutch and vivek.

I don't know what us peons would do without you two =)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 2, 2009)

You might live in more interesting times (as the Chinese curse states).


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I think he meant 'make delete-old' and 'make delete-old-libs', not 'mergemaster'?


Oh, right :e


----------

